# Son's 1st Rifle



## TAPnRACK (Jan 30, 2013)

Well, last night me and the boy were out picking up some carabiners at Field & Stream when he asked to look at rifles... he knows he's getting close to getting his 1st rifle since I told him he had to wait til he's 7 yrs old... which he just celebrated. I steered him towards to Ruger 10/22 rifles since they have a very good reputation in the 22lr market... plus the price is reasonable. Anyway, we looked at a few but he really liked the 50th anniversary edition Kryptek Typhoon model with stainless barrel... kid has good taste like his Dad, lol. Left the store with an "I'll think about it, buddy". He didn't fuss and was actually good about it. Talked it over with the wife later that evening.

Enough with the back story... this afternoon while he is in school, I went back and purchased it as an Easter gift... his 1st rifle from his Dad. Thought I'd share the story and some pics since it's been a little slow in here, lol.




























Now I have to learn about 22's... as I've never owned one cuz I jumped right into 5.56 & .308 rifles.

Any opinions on the Ruger 10/22?


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Very cool. My son is 8.5 years old - I gave him a S&W 15-22 carbine to him for Christmas. We went and shot it last week, in fact.


----------



## TAPnRACK (Jan 30, 2013)

I'm pretty excited to get him started. One of my prerequisites for him getting a rifle was to learn & be able to explain the 4 cardinal safety rules... which he did by last Summer. He understands that I'll keep the rifle secure and he will NOT have access to it unless I am present and approve... and he will be supervised at all times. 

Never taught a child how to shoot, hope it's easier than teaching adults, lol. I tried to get my daughter into shooting when she was young... but she showed zero interest in it. My boy has been interested since he was old enough to sit in a chair and watch me clean guns after range trips, lol.


----------



## Wyoming_1977 (Feb 24, 2016)

10/22 are AWESOME. I mean...AWESOME.

There is a very good reason that design has endured for 50 years. It just works. Heck, you can change a barrel in 10 minutes with an allen wrench. I'd recommend getting this:

Volquartsen Recoil Buffer Ruger 10/22 10/22 Mag

just to help reduce the wear of the bolt body on the recoil pin, but other than that, there isn't really anything you NEED to do to it. A trigger job might be nice since for a 7 year old the factory trigger might be tough, but leaving it factory might be good to teach him trigger control, how to squeeze properly, and how to choke up on that rifle to keep it stable for shot placement.

Nice purchase. Kinda jealous. Not gonna lie.

ETA: post #69 :metal fingers:


----------



## BackyardCowboy (Aug 27, 2014)

Have a Marlin golden 29A from years ago. (Lever action, tube fed) still love it for dealing with the critters that threaten our animals. possoms, etc. (lost a lot of exotic ducks to them)

Pistols, I love my SR22, changed the plastic guide rod for one of TK's captured spring guide rods which made it even better.


----------



## hillman (Jul 27, 2014)

The 10/22 is a very good gun. Not what I would have chosen for a boy's (or girl's) first - that would be a bolt action, single shot or box magazine. I figure I am thoroughly old-fashioned as well as old, eh?


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

Watch and be ready for the,,, I call it the,, "swing around".

It happens with adult beginners, you're probably already aware.

After they shoot , usually the first round, the new shooter will swing around ,,gun in hand, round chambered. 
* " did you see that shot "
" boy that was loud "*

Or something similar.

I usually stand about six inches behind a first shooter, to catch or stop the *"swing around"* especially with an auto loader

Good luck, congrats , be safe.


----------



## TAPnRACK (Jan 30, 2013)

Yup... that's why we're starting off with a rifle. Easier to see that muzzle swinging round so I can grab it, lol.


----------



## dereckbc (Jan 2, 2016)

10/22 was my first riffle at age 14. Still have it. IMO no better 22LR made with tons of after market add-ons and goodies. I know own 2 10/22's


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

I started both my daughter and my ex-wife off with three cardboard cutouts that lay on a table superimposed: One was the target, one was a blade front sight, and one was a leaf rear sight. I also used another cutout to represent a peep sight.
With the "target" on the bottom, the "front sight" in the middle, and the "rear sight" on top, I had them (separately) arrange the cardboards to represent a proper sight picture. I later used the same cardboard cutouts to explain sight adjustment.

Then, still within our house, I demonstrated a proper hold on the rifle, and had them practice it. (My daughter was too small to shoot offhand: She learned only prone.)
Using fired .22 cases as snap-caps, we then worked on basic trigger control.

At the range, I remained in control of ammunition, loading magazines and doling them out. We did single shots at first, using the old Winchester single-shot I'd cut down for my daughter. The Winchester quickly proved itself unnecessary. Then they "graduated" to a Ruger 10/22.

Neither my daughter nor my ex-wife ever tried to turn around while holding the rifle, but I was ready for it anyway. (One of Jean's friends, firing a pistol for the first time, did try to turn around while flushed with pride at her success at seven yards. I was right behind her, and I stopped her in time.)
My daughter, seven years old, started to run downrange while other people were firing, excitedly wanting to see her hits on her first target. I did stop her, of course, and she got a strong reinforcing lecture (but no swat).

I used much the same sight-picture technique with Jean, although she started out with a M1911 in .45 ACP. We spent a week on preparation, maybe 15 minutes a day, learning basic hold and trigger control, and she was successful from the very beginning.

The 10/22 we now have, inherited from Jean's dance mentor, is easy to use, and lightweight enough for most children, but not terribly accurate. I've been told that more recent samples are more inherently accurate.
I did some simple modifications to our 10/22 which improved things.


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

Great choice! I would start him out on a bench with sand bags and let him take an active role in sighting the gun in. That way he can focus in on the sights and trigger without having to support or move the gun. I would also recommend active targets like soda cans. Maybe as a big finish let him pop a couple of full sodas. Have a lot of fun. The lad will remember it 'til he is an old man.

GW


----------



## Wyoming_1977 (Feb 24, 2016)

goldwing said:


> Great choice! I would start him out on a bench with sand bags and let him take an active role in sighting the gun in. That way he can focus in on the sights and trigger without having to support or move the gun. I would also recommend active targets like soda cans. Maybe as a big finish let him pop a couple of full sodas. Have a lot of fun. The lad will remember it 'til he is an old man.
> 
> GW


My first rifle was a single-shot bolt action 22. Remington I think. Anyhow, I was very young and to this day I can remember going out with my dad to sight in my 4x scope and how I got it dialed in so good I could put a shot through the "O" in an Olympia beer can at about 25 yards.


----------



## CW (Mar 20, 2015)

Excellent choice.

On an older 10/22 I would immediately get an extended mag release, but it seems Ruger has fixed that.
Now grab a few 25 round bananas and have some fun. - Safely.

Some additional helps: Go online and download the BSA Rifleman Merit Badge booklet. A Great place to start.

Second, you did realize you are giving a child an AUTO_LOADER.

I started on bb and air rifles, but when Dad gave me my Glennfield Auto-loader ..... well I emptied the 9 shot tube in seconds. 
Dad was dropped jawed... [Oh God I bought my son a machine gun] .....

DAD YOU ARE THE COOLEST!!!!! Popopopppppppp....


----------

